# when to expect kittens?



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

]miscarried or had a fax pregnancy, but she is prgnant for sure this time, i can see and feel the baby/ies moving  i was just wondering how to tell when she will be close to due, i didnt realize she was pregnant till a week and a half ago when i noticed her teets were super big and pinking! that didnt happen like this before. thanks for any insight


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What were her breed dates and/or has the vet seen her to determine birthing date? 
Feline gestation is about 63 days. 
I've never purposely bred a cat, and not since I was a child at home (1978) have I had a cat kitten. Only one cat has kittened since then (2004) Shadow who showed up hugely pregnant on our property. She kittened w/in 10 days of me seeing her and bringing her inside. She looked like she was about to "pop" all of that time.


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

i dont know her breed date, but we are in labor tonight. the 1st one was uber premie, and still born, hoping the other is ok  will post again after its all over..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh boy. Wishing you all good luck for the birth!
h


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks, im not sure its going well. we had the 1st one die and now its been gosh 1/2 hr and her contractions are sporadic, and shes still not had the next one..


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

OMG I hope it goes more smoothly. Please keep us updated!


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

well still no more kittens, and the contractions have pretty much stopped unless i massage her belly. shes currently sleeping.. im not sure what to do


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

kananeona said:


> well still no more kittens, and the contractions have pretty much stopped unless i massage her belly. shes currently sleeping.. im not sure what to do


TAKE HER TO THE VET!! I'm sorry for yelling but with her giving birth to a premie and her having sporadic contractions, it sounds like she needs help with her labor. She may need a c-section and if you wait too long, you may ultimately kill her. Get her to a vet immediately.


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for all the comments. i did take her to the vet, turns out she just had the one preemie still born, and she is just fine and very healthy in spite of having the dead baby. vet says the baby prolly died and was born early because oracle is still pretty young, plus it was 1st litter. thanks again for all the help


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

These seem to be some serious problems for such a young cat. Will you consider spaying her to prevent any future false pregnancies, miscarriages, spontaneous abortions and/or preemies? These just seem like very severe situations and I'm not sure I'd want to keep risking my cat since she has not had a very good track record with pregnancies. 
_My apologies for bringing this up, but I believe if you plan on deliberately breeding your cat again, it is going to be imperative that you are on top of every little thing having to do with her breeding, gestation and parturition...and this is going to include knowing exactly when her breed-dates are so you can accurately calculate when her 'due-date' is._
I hope she recovers quickly from this and I wish you both the best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

oh no i have no plans to breed her and as soon as i have the $200 i am getting her fixed. thanks for the concern. i agree shes just not meant to be a mommy.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No sure where you're located, but here's a list of low cost spay/neuter programs in the US. Be aware that she can go into heat again at anytime. Don't let her out until she is spayed.

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html#pa


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yikes! $200 bucks? :yikes I haven't had to get a girl kitty spayed in quite a while. I think Shasta was the last one, in 2002. I recently had a low cost spay/neuter clinic open near me and I got a boy cat neutered with shots for $63. I hope you can find a good place, too.
h


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Woah!! I got my female spayed at the local humane society for 35 bucks!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, the Humane Society spay/neuter programs ROCK.


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for all the advice. i live in a smaller town so we dont have as many of hose programs available.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yowza, that's a bummer there aren't any programs near you. How is your kitty doing after her loss? (_and you, too_?)
h


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

kananeona said:


> thanks for all the advice. i live in a smaller town so we dont have as many of hose programs available.


Perhaps try checking with a local shelter or animal control. They would know about low cost spay/neuter programs if there are any available locally. In the meantime, keep your girl inside and away from any intact males. Remember that females in heat will try desperately to get out, so watch out for door dashing! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

